# Allgemeine Fragen



## Pionier (12. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

Ich teste seit einigen Tagen ISPConfig3 und nun stellen sich mir doch einige Fragen:


Wie blende ich nicht genutzte Funktionen aus? Also wenn ich dem Kunden keine DNS-Funktion gebe, soll er auch den Link dazu *nicht* sehen. Eben so bei z.B Fetchmail.
Gibt es Scripte, die eine Kommunikation zwischen ISPConfig3 und Webfakt ermöglichen? (Abfrage Domains, Kunden, usw)
Was ist / Welche Funktion hat der "Remote User"?
im Quellcode der Default-Seiten habe ich einige Platzhalter gefunden, wie kann ich die füllen? Beispiel: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/index/standard_index.html_de
	
	



```
<p>Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den <!--SUPPORT//-->Support<!--SUPPORT//-->.</p>
```

Wenn ich mich als Admin anmelde, bekomme ich als erstes diese Übersicht angezeigt:

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Allerdings, kann man nirgendwo einen Vornamen oder Namen eintragen
Das sollte für den Anfang reichen, es kommen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen


----------



## planet_fox (12. Jan. 2010)

> Wie blende ich nicht genutzte Funktionen aus? Also wenn ich dem Kunden keine DNS-Funktion gebe, soll er auch den Link dazu *nicht* sehen. Eben so bei z.B Fetchmail.


Neuen Benutzer Anlegen bei (Module) als nicht ankreuzen was der Benutzer nicht sehen soll.



> Gibt es Scripte, die eine Kommunikation zwischen ISPConfig3 und Webfakt ermöglichen? (Abfrage Domains, Kunden, usw)


Nein


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

3) Der ist für das remoting API, eine SOAP basierte Schnittstelle zum Ansteuern von ISPConfig aus externen Anwendungen.

4) In den Dateien sind keine Variablen definiert.

5) Das sind ispconfig system User, die sind nicht zum manuellen ändern da und die Liste wird auch ab ISPConfig 3.0.2 nicht mehr so zu sehen sein. Du musst unter client neue Zugänge anlegen.


----------



## Pionier (13. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Neuen Benutzer Anlegen bei (Module) als nicht ankreuzen was der Benutzer nicht sehen soll.


Ich möchte aber gerne bei einem Client (wenn möglich) ausblenden 



Zitat von planet_fox:


> Nein


Schade



Zitat von Till:


> 3) Der ist für das remoting API, eine SOAP basierte Schnittstelle zum Ansteuern von ISPConfig aus externen Anwendungen.


 Ok

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

> Ich möchte aber gerne bei einem Client (wenn möglich) ausblenden


Und genau das hat planet_fox Dir beschrieben. Mach es doch einfach mal, dann siehst Du das es geht.


----------



## Pionier (13. Jan. 2010)

Habe es begriffen 


Ich muss erst einen Client anlegen (Limits einstellen) und kann dann unter System->Benutzer die Module konfigurieren


----------



## planet_fox (15. Jan. 2010)

```
Ich muss erst einen Client anlegen
```
Wer sinnvoll, wenn du *keine* User hast bzw Clients kannst du auch _*keine*_ rechte vergeben den nicht vorhandenen Usern


----------

